# Atsauksmes / Ieteikumi / Kritika >  Mazliet apšmauca :D

## cobalt

Laikam pārdevējs kļūdijās... paņēmu vadu.. cik nu veikalā bija atlicis.. uz maisa rakstīts 21 M... tā jocīgi izskatijās, bet negribējās daudz bakstīties, prasīt lai mēra...
Protams vēlāk iztinu... knapi 11 M... nav jau itkā daudz... bet tikuntā neforši.. un par to domājot papētiju čeku.. pārsteigums, izrādās tajos nemaz neuzskaita produktus...summa un pvn.. viss.
Pie jums tā bieži, kautkas sajūk.. ilgi jāmekle noliktavā un tamlīdzīgi?  ::

----------


## Vinchi

Protam ka pārdevējiem gadās kļūdīties. Paņem līdzi čeku un atgreizīsim summu par neizsniegto preci vai arī ja kabelis ir uz vietas iedosim atlikumu.

Ar kabeļiem gadās tā ka visu laiku nomēra pa metram un beigu pēdējais gabals var 100% nesakrist ar bāzes atlikumu.

----------


## cobalt

Par to kabeli jau nav tik traki.. nebija nekāds dārgais.. vajadzēs piepirkšu vel un vairāk un kautko sajaukt jau gadās.
Bet ir radies iespaids ka jums tur maziņš haoss ir... vienmēr kautkas baigi jāmeklē, nav skaidrības kas ir, kas nav.. kur ir un kad būs.
Veinreiz spuldzīti pirku... aizeju uz veikalu un man pasaka...".. kautkur veikalā ir jābūt, bet nezinam kur. Pasūtiet caur internetu.", Pasūtot protams atradās... un nākamajā dienā varēja braukt pakaļ....
Piem.. ja jāpasūta tad gandrīz no ebay sāk kļūt izdevīgāk, jo tad ir garantija, ka vienmēr no honkongas TIEŠI pēc divām nedēļām, būs VISS un var rēķināties un plānot...nu citreiz varbūt mazliet dārgāk.. bet ja kautkas ir jātaisa, bieži svarīgāk ir dabūt to lietu gatavu, nevis domāt tas būs veikalā un pārplānot pēc tā kas itkā ir un itkā nav veikalā.

----------


## jeecha

Manupraat liidziigi ir visos veikalos kuros uz vietas esosho artikulu skaits sniedzas n-tajos tuukstoshos- zinaams haoss un datubaazes neatbilstiiba reaalajam prechu daudzumam ir neizbeegama. Ja negribas gaidiit kameer paardeveejs salasa chupu ar detaljaam - pasuuti internetaa un aizej pakalj jau sapakotam maisinjam  :: 

Par pirkshanu eBajaa - protams biezhi vien kautko no "kjiinieshiem" var dabuut krietni leetaak nekaa sheit uz vietas (piemeeram es joprojaam priecaajos kaa paaris gadus atpakalj nopirku 20gab PIC18F4550 par 2.00$ gabalaa, kas ir gandriiz divreiz leetaak nekaa pats Microchip vinjus tirgo milziigaas partijaas). Teiksim visaadus PIC un AVR kontrolierus, LCD ekraanus, SMD pretestiibu komplektu, spozhas gaismas diodes utml lietas noteikti ir veerts pa leeto mekleet eBajaa (it iipashi ja vaig vairaakus taadeejaadi ieekonomeejot uz pastu), savukaart dazhaadas logjikas mikrenes, op-ampi, sprieguma regulatori utml siikumi leetaaki visdriizaak sanaaks tomeer vai nu Elfaa vai Argusaa. Nemaz nerunaajot par lietaam kuras tomeer gribeetos apskatiit un aptaustiit pirms pirkshanas.

----------


## arnis

Man ar kabelja pirkshanu veikalaa gadiijaas tieshi tas pac. Pirku itkaa 70m , a reaali paarmeetot maajaas sanaaca kautkaadi 48....Kad prasiiju, lai nomeera ( sestdienaa ) , teicaas , ka meerlenta esot tajaa veikala daljaa , kursh ir ciet, savukaart parasti jau meeriijumi sakriitot. 
Redzot ,ka citiem cilveekiem izgaajis liidziigi, izskataas, ka shii prakse tiek piekopta patstaaviigi un nekas jau nemainaas....skumji...
Cobalt- juutu liidzi.....
Un nav jau runa ka var piepirkt klaat. runa ir par principu. Ja man vajag piemeeram 2 gab pa 28 metriem ( +kautkaads atlikums ) , tieshi un konkreeti, tad no taa 48m gabala es to fiziski nevaru dabuut, means nauda izmesta veejaa....

----------


## Delfins

Nu īstenībā, lai nomērītu (pārbaudīt kaut vai), var arī bez mērlentas, vai ar galda palīdzību  :: 
Vēl var uzlikt metkas uz tiem pašiem metāla plauktiem/galdiem/zemes/etc un ar A4 lapu iezīmēt +/- precīzi "1 metru"  :: 

uz 10 metriem būs kļūda tikai 10cm  ::

----------

